# كتب رياضيات تطبيقية في الهندسة الكيميائية



## يحي الحربي (8 مارس 2007)

مجموعة كتب للتطبيقات الرياضية في الهندسة الكيميائية
نامل الفائدة والدعاء


----------



## softchem (8 مارس 2007)

رحم اللة والديك على هذة الملفات. علما بان الملفين الاولين اكثرهما فائدة للمهندس الكيميائى


----------



## يحي الحربي (8 مارس 2007)

softchem قال:


> رحم اللة والديك على هذة الملفات. علما بان الملفين الاولين اكثرهما فائدة للمهندس الكيميائى



ورحم الله والديك وعامة المسلمين
وجزاك الله خيرا يالغالي
والمهندس الكيميائي بالخصوص؛ يستفيد من كل العلوم في عمله؛ لان طبيعة عمل المهندس الكيميائي شمولي كما اعتقد .


----------



## CHE Amjad (8 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير لك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## أبوعلي الكيماوي (11 مارس 2007)

يا اخي الكتب ما عبينزلو معي وشكرا


----------



## المطوري (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المطوري (11 مارس 2007)

عفوا ما هو امتداد الملفات رجاء


----------



## يحي الحربي (12 مارس 2007)

فشلت محاولاتي لرفع الملفات مرة ثانية؛ طبعا الملفات بصيغة اكروبات كما هو واضح وحجمها صغير وحت حاولت اعمل لها ضغط وايضا لم تفلح محاولت الرفع
مع اني استخدم dsl بسرعة 256 ؛ من saudinet الا اني اعاني من دخول الموقع ورفع الملفات
فعذرا...وان شاء الله احاول مرة اخرى في اقرب فرصة


----------



## يحي الحربي (12 مارس 2007)

*رابط اخر*

Mathcad solutions for a set of chemical engineering problems
وهذا رابط اخر بعد ان ضعطنا الملفات ؛ وقد جربته وهو يعمل ح بالتوفيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/1211097...r_a_set_of_chemical_engineering_problems.html


----------



## chemical82 (4 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر يااخي وماقصرت


----------



## كيميكال (8 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافيه أخوي يحيى ...

تحياتي لك.


----------



## gama (9 يونيو 2007)

شكررراً جزيلاً يااخى


----------



## abdou151 (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## فتى الهندسه (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
معلومات قيمة ومفيدة.
وبارك الله فيك ..................... والى الامام


----------



## هدى رضا (15 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي ما قصرت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (17 يونيو 2007)

الهم نور قلبه واجعله من عبادك العلماء


----------



## ali_yasseen (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جهد اكيد غير قليل 
وشكر اكيد كثير
وثواب من الله اكيد


----------

